# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Кадамба Канана Свами

## Вистара дас

Харе Кришна, дорогие вайшнавы!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть в ли России ученики Кадамба Канана Свами? Или хотя бы переводы его лекций?

----------


## ОльгаО

Прабху, я тоже когда-то слушала его лекции. Насколько знаю, в России у него нет учеников. Я слушала на английском. Насколько поняла, он сейчас не принимает новых учеников ввиду "кризиса самоидентификации", как он сам выразился, случившегося с ним некоторое время назад.

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

насчет кризиса, вы наверное, с кем-то перепутали. Я с ним много общаюсь лично, учеников он принимает. Есть русские тоже, но он не приезжает в РОссию. Он проповедует в Европе,Африке, Австралии и Индии, в основном. Насчет переводов лекций - не встречала. Слушаю на английском и немецком. Сам махарадж знает, кстати, более 5 языков

----------


## Aniruddha das

Сайт Е.С. Кадамба Кананы Свами http://www.kkswami.com/

----------


## Aniruddha das

Аудиолекции Е.С. Кадамба Кананы Свами http://audio.iskcondesiretree.info/i...a_Kanana_Swami

----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Из Википедии (немного подредактированно мной):

Кадамба Канана Свами (Kadamba Kānana Svāmī IAST, англ. Kadamba Kanana Swami; род. 12 апреля 1953, Амстердам, Нидерланды) — индуистский кришнаитский гуру[1][2] и проповедник, один из духовных лидеров Международного общества сознания Кришны (ИСККОН).[3][4][5]

Будущий Кадамба Канана Свами родился 12 апреля 1953 года в Нидерландах.[4][5] В 1978 году он присоединился к ИСККОН в Амстердаме.[6] В том же году вместе со своей женой (которая также обратилась в вайшнавизм) он переехал в Индию, где поселился в святом месте паломничества Вриндаване. В 1979 году он принял в качестве гуру Бхавананду Госвами (одного из старших учеников Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады), получив при инициации духовное имя на санскрите «Кадамба Канана Даса».

До 1984 года Кадамба Канана исполнял различные административные обязанности в Храме Кришны-Баларамы, а в 1984—1985 годах занимался миссионерской деятельностью в Австралии. Вернувшись в Индию в 1985 году, он до 1990 года руководил строительством самадхи Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады в Маяпуре, Западная Бенгалия.[6] После того, как в 1987 году Руководящий совет ИСККОН лишил Бхавананду статуса гуру, Кадамба Канана принял другого духовного учителя — Джаядвайту Свами. В 1990—1995 годах Кадамба Канана исполнял обязанности президента Храма Кришны-Баларамы во Вриндаване.[6] 

В 1997 году Кадамба Канана оставил семейную жизнь, приняв от Джаядвайты Свами посвящение в санньясу (уклад жизни в отречении) и титул «свами». С тех пор он занимается миссионерской деятельностью в Европе, Индии, Австралии и ЮАР. В 2001 году Кадамба Канана Свами начал принимать учеников, став первым гуру в истории ИСККОН из числа кришнаитов, которые не были учениками Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады.[6][7]
С 2005 года Кадамба Канана Свами является членом профессорско-преподавательского состава Бхактиведанта-колледжа в Бельгии, где читает курсы по «Чайтанья-чаритамрите».[6] Параллельно он преподаёт в Маяпурском институте высшего образования.[3][8]

----------


## Вистара дас

Большое спасибо за ответы, дорогие преданные!
Удалось связаться с его русскоязычными учениками в Германии. Сейчас переписываемся.
В России, действительно нет учеников Кадамба Канана Свами  :smilies:

----------


## ОльгаО

> насчет кризиса, вы наверное, с кем-то перепутали. Я с ним много общаюсь лично, учеников он принимает. Есть русские тоже, но он не приезжает в РОссию. Он проповедует в Европе,Африке, Австралии и Индии, в основном. Насчет переводов лекций - не встречала. Слушаю на английском и немецком. Сам махарадж знает, кстати, более 5 языков


да, Вы наверное лучше знаете ситуацию. Просто когда я слушала его лекции, он много говорил о том, что как-то в тот период, когда он оставил свой пост президента храма Кришна-Баларам во Вриндаване, у него был некий кризис, когда он даже думал о том, чтоб оставить вообще всю свою деятельность, и решил уехать куда-нибудь по-дальше - и так он поехал в Австралию, где его поначалу встретили не с таким почетом к какому он привык и плюс он там столкнулся с президентом одного из храмов, у которого была подобная проблема. Как он в итоге вышел из этого кризиса и вышел ли вообще - я не знаю. Просто меня очень впечатлила его откровенность. Он даже говорил точную сумму своего ежемесячного дохода.
Ну если у него теперь все хорошо и даже, как Вы говорите, есть русские ученики - это здорово!

----------


## Aniruddha das

> да, Вы наверное лучше знаете ситуацию. Просто когда я слушала его лекции, он много говорил о том, что как-то в тот период, когда он оставил свой пост президента храма Кришна-Баларам во Вриндаване, у него был некий кризис, когда он даже думал о том, чтоб оставить вообще всю свою деятельность, и решил уехать куда-нибудь по-дальше - и так он поехал в Австралию, где его поначалу встретили не с таким почетом к какому он привык и плюс он там столкнулся с президентом одного из храмов, у которого была подобная проблема. Как он в итоге вышел из этого кризиса и вышел ли вообще - я не знаю. Просто меня очень впечатлила его откровенность. Он даже говорил точную сумму своего ежемесячного дохода.
> Ну если у него теперь все хорошо и даже, как Вы говорите, есть русские ученики - это здорово!


Ситуация, о которой Кадамба Канана Свами рассказывал, случилась до того, как Махарадж принял санньясу и стал выполнять служение дикша-гуру.

----------


## ОльгаО

понятно

----------

